

Ask HN: Worthwhile ad networks? - foxpc

Hey HN!<p>Our website was recently blocked from an ad network for because &quot;all&quot; of our clicks were fraudulent. While we do know that we did not do anything of such sort, we doubt that any resolution will be found to this problem. We just hope to land on a more decent ad network than we did.<p>What ad networks are used by fellow hackers?<p>We assume that AdSense is usually the best option but it does not look like they want to give us a chance and rejected our application.<p>Thank you for your inputs :)
======
jimbobob
Hi foxpc- that is a hard question to answer without knowing more specifics.
Here are some of the questions that I can use to point you in the right
direction.

\- What kind of site(s) do you have traffic for?

\- Are they in a specific niche, or is the traffic more general?

\- Which ad units do you support?

\- What is your estimated volume (impressions/month)?

\- What is your geo breakdown?

Feel free to reach out to me directly if you don't want to share this info
publicly. I would love to help!

~~~
foxpc
Hey! I've sent you an email with all the specifics that I could think off.

~~~
jimbobob
Responded to your email. Hopefully you find that helpful.

Best of luck getting started!

------
logn
I've always thought [http://solvemedia.com/](http://solvemedia.com/) looked
nice. It's captcha via advertising. E.g., "Please type 'Just Do It'"

Not sure if it's applicable to your use case though.

------
jsonne
What are you working on? I run a digital agency, and I'd be more than happy to
help if I can.

~~~
foxpc
Hi, you can find the website in my submission history. Sorry, I don't want to
let google have too much fun caching the link on their search.

~~~
jsonne
I would look at AppNexus as a possible alternative.

------
stephancoral
Have you looked into AppNexus?

~~~
foxpc
Hey, well, I've looked at it. But I can't seem to find any clues how to send
an application/register on the site.

